# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > برنامه ریزی کنکوریها >  يك مشاور خوب معرفي كنيد !!!

## Amirhossein7

سلام به همه 

بچه ها من تو شهرستان زندگي ميكنم تو شهر ما متاسفانه فقر مشاور درسي وجود داره از بچه هاي شهر هاي بزرگ مثل تهران ، مشهد ، اصفهان و....

خواهش دارم  يه مشاور خوب معرفي كنيد كه از راه دور هم بتونه مشاوره بده مثلا يا تلفني و...  يا اگر مثلا پيج مشاوره اي خوب تو اينستاگرام ميشناسيد بگيد 

 يا اگه خودتون هم مشاوري داريد كه با برنامه هاش ترازتون رفته بالا ممنون ميشم معرفي كنيد مرسي از همه

----------


## فریاد

اگ پیگیری واست مهمه دانشجوها ی پزشکی هستن که با ی هزینه کم پیگیر کارات هستن(قصد تبلیغ ندارم ولی شنیدم مشاورای گاماس20پیگیرن )
ولی اگ با برنامه ریزی مشکل داری وپیگیریم در حده معقولی میخوای افشار و میرهلی و حسن گ.ل.ی طبق حرفای بقیه خوبن(هر چند خیلی با مشاوره خصوصی افشار حال نمیکنم )

----------


## Amirhossein7

> اگ پیگیری واست مهمه دانشجوها ی پزشکی هستن که با ی هزینه کم پیگیر کارات هستن(قصد تبلیغ ندارم ولی شنیدم مشاورای گاماس20پیگیرن )
> ولی اگ با برنامه ریزی مشکل داری وپیگیریم در حده معقولی میخوای افشار و میرهلی و حسن گ.ل.ی طبق حرفای بقیه خوبن(هر چند خیلی با مشاوره خصوصی افشار حال نمیکنم )


من بيشتر با برنامه ريزي مشكل دارم و يكم هم پيگيري كوچيك ميخوام هزينه هاي اين مشاور خصوصيا چند در مياد ؟

----------


## فریاد

> من بيشتر با برنامه ريزي مشكل دارم و يكم هم پيگيري كوچيك ميخوام هزينه هاي اين مشاور خصوصيا چند در مياد ؟


افشار >>>400
میرهلی >>>450
گ.ل.ی >>>300(اگ اشتباه نکنم )

----------


## Narvan

> افشار >>>400
> میرهلی >>>450
> گ.ل.ی >>>300(اگ اشتباه نکنم )


البته من گ.ل.ی رو 500تومن شنیده بودم
تا یه زمانی تو تابستون 300بود
البته بازم دقیقشو نمیدونم
اینم اضافه کنم به لیستتون
مشاورای دانشجو پزشکی تقریبا 90تا 100تومن میگیرن

----------


## Dayi javad

_مشاور و دانشجوی پزشکی هم نشدیم پول جمع کنیم !_

----------


## shaqayeq.mousavi

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط فریاد


افشار >>>400
میرهلی >>>450
گ.ل.ی >>>300(اگ اشتباه نکنم )



به نظرم میرهلی بهتر از افشاره  ولی فاصله زیادی هم باهم ندارن ... 
بعدشم افشار بیشتر همایش میگیره ، وقت بیشتری برای سایر دانش آموزاش ( خصوصیا) میذاره ولی میرهلی نه ... به قول خودش شده که چند روز هم نتونه جواب دانش آموزاشو بده ... 
در هر حال من نظرم نسبت به میرهلی مساعد تره ._

----------


## فریاد

> البته من گ.ل.ی رو 500تومن شنیده بودم
> تا یه زمانی تو تابستون 300بود
> البته بازم دقیقشو نمیدونم
> اینم اضافه کنم به لیستتون
> مشاورای دانشجو پزشکی تقریبا 90تا 100تومن میگیرن


گ.ل.ی رو با همون قیمت تابستون گفتم منم الان نمیدونم
دانشجوهای پزشکیم اکثرا دور و بر 200میگیرن از گاماس گرفته تا تیک ک دیگه معروفتریناشونن

----------


## Narvan

> گ.ل.ی رو با همون قیمت تابستون گفتم منم الان نمیدونم
> دانشجوهای پزشکیم اکثرا دور و بر 200میگیرن از گاماس گرفته تا تیک ک دیگه معروفتریناشونن


موسسه زنگ کنکورم دانشجوهای پزشکین
ماهی 90تومن میگیرن
3روز یه بار زنگ میزنن
هرشب برنامه میدن و گزارش کار میگیرن
من فقط اینو میدونم با بقیه موسسات آشنایی ندارم دیگه :Yahoo (105):

----------


## freak

بچه ها ویژگی یه مشاور خوب چیه؟

----------


## ifmvi

> بچه ها ویژگی یه مشاور خوب چیه؟


پیگیر باشه و یه برنامه مطابق با سطح درسی خودت برات بریزه و از نظر انگیزشی هم قوی کار کنه.نظر شخصی من اینه که مشاوره ی حضوری خیلی خیلی بهتر از مشاوره ی تلفنی هست و تعهد بیشتری ایجاد میکنه.

----------


## freak

> پیگیر باشه و یه برنامه مطابق با سطح درسی خودت برات بریزه و از نظر انگیزشی هم قوی کار کنه.نظر شخصی من اینه که مشاوره ی حضوری خیلی خیلی بهتر از مشاوره ی تلفنی هست و تعهد بیشتری ایجاد میکنه.


بعد مشاوره حتمن باید دانشجو پزشک باشه یا دانشجوی پزشکی باشه بهتره ؟ینی یه مشاوری ک دانشجوی پزشکی نیس نمیتونه درست راهنمایی کنه؟کدومشون بهتره؟

----------


## فریاد

> بعد مشاوره حتمن باید دانشجو پزشک باشه یا دانشجوی پزشکی باشه بهتره ؟ینی یه مشاوری ک دانشجوی پزشکی نیس نمیتونه درست راهنمایی کنه؟کدومشون بهتره؟


ب مدرک و دانشگاه نیست واقعا.مثلا تو شهر ما معروفترین دانشجویی ک کار مشاوره ای انجام میده رشتش پرستاریه.

----------


## Amirhossein7

> موسسه زنگ کنکورم دانشجوهای پزشکین
> ماهی 90تومن میگیرن
> 3روز یه بار زنگ میزنن
> هرشب برنامه میدن و گزارش کار میگیرن
> من فقط اینو میدونم با بقیه موسسات آشنایی ندارم دیگه


نظرتون راجع به اين موسسه چيه ؟ مشاوره هاشون خوبه ؟ واسه شما جواب داده؟

----------


## ifmvi

> بعد مشاوره حتمن باید دانشجو پزشک باشه یا دانشجوی پزشکی باشه بهتره ؟ینی یه مشاوری ک دانشجوی پزشکی نیس نمیتونه درست راهنمایی کنه؟کدومشون بهتره؟


بستگی به اطلاعات مشاوره ایشون و تخصص و مهارتشون داره من با هردو کار کردم هم کسی که دانشجوی پزشکی بوده هم کسی که نبوده،باید از شاگرداشون پرس و جو کنید که آیا راضی بودن ازشون یا نه.

----------


## artim

سلام دوستان در حد چند سوال من فرصت دارم اینجا کاملا رایگان کمکتون میکنم انشالله. خودم وقت ندارم برای برنامه ریزی متاسفانه
اما اگه مشاوره و برنامه ریز خواستین بصورت دایمی میتونم بهتون معرفی کنم چون خیلی زیاد شدن مشاورنما که فقط پول میگیرن

----------


## Dayi javad

_




 نوشته اصلی توسط freak


بچه ها ویژگی یه مشاور خوب چیه؟


ایمان تقوا و عمل صالح_

----------


## Narvan

> نظرتون راجع به اين موسسه چيه ؟ مشاوره هاشون خوبه ؟ واسه شما جواب داده؟


مشاورشون خوبه
پیگیریشون عالیه
ولی بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم اگه هزینه یه مشاوری که تخصصی کار میکنه براتون مشکلی نداره از اونا کمک بخواید
کار اونا به نسبت کم نقص تره

----------


## فریاد

> مشاورشون خوبه
> پیگیریشون عالیه
> ولی بهتون پیشنهاد میکنم اگه هزینه یه مشاوری که تخصصی کار میکنه براتون مشکلی نداره از اونا کمک بخواید
> کار اونا به نسبت کم نقص تره


باهات موافقم به شدت 
مشاور دانشجو حتی اگ رتبه یک کنکورم باشه باز ی جاهایی ی مشکلاتیپیش میاد ک نمیتونه تو حلش بهت کمک کنه.یکی از دلیلاش این میتونه باشه ک  ممکنه اون مشکل واس خودش تو سال کنکورش پیش نیومده باشه
مشاور دانشجو در حده پیگیری عالیه ولی برنامه ریزی...

----------


## shirepesar

بهترین مشاور واسه هر آدمی ، خودشه

----------


## Raha..sh

> سلام به همه 
> 
> بچه ها من تو شهرستان زندگي ميكنم تو شهر ما متاسفانه فقر مشاور درسي وجود داره از بچه هاي شهر هاي بزرگ مثل تهران ، مشهد ، اصفهان و....
> 
> خواهش دارم  يه مشاور خوب معرفي كنيد كه از راه دور هم بتونه مشاوره بده مثلا يا تلفني و...  يا اگر مثلا پيج مشاوره اي خوب تو اينستاگرام ميشناسيد بگيد 
> 
>  يا اگه خودتون هم مشاوري داريد كه با برنامه هاش ترازتون رفته بالا ممنون ميشم معرفي كنيد مرسي از همه


من مشاورم رو از تیک انتخاب کردم و واقعا هم بهشون ایمان دارم..هدفشون هم پول جمع کردن نیست و خیلی از خدماتشون رایگانه
هزینه طرح های مشاوره هم بسته به نوعش از ۵۰ تا ۲۰۰ متغیره

----------


## hadis980

من پارسال از زنگ کنکور مشاوره گرفتم عالی بود
هم هزینش مناسبه هم کلا همه چی
من که خیلی راضیم ازشون

----------


## maryam13

کتاب صفر کلوین

----------


## shirepesar

یه سوالی از خودت بپرس؟بگو چرا باید درس بخونم؟
اگه جوابی نداشتید ، پس خب خوش باش بگیر بخواب 
اگه جوابی داشتید ، دیگه کاری به حاشیه کنکور و ... نخواهی داشت

----------


## Parrrsaaa

ن من مشاورم امیرمیرهلی بود چون برنامش روزانه بود هروز تایمی هم برای پرسش و پاسخ با دانش آموزاش میذاشت

----------

